# Velveeta! or a reasonable facsimile...



## poopypuss (Feb 11, 2012)

I questioned before if anyone had ever smoked Velveeta, well, now I have!

And some other cheese with it...








Mmm, sweet colored cheese food...







And yes it's soft!







In with the rest of the cheese







4 hours later, the outside temp was 38 and the inside temp of the smoker never went above 65!

I love the AMNPS!







No melt but the one piece broke off in my hand when I tore at it..







Now the hard part.

That is going to make phenomenonal Mac And Cheese!


----------



## roller (Feb 11, 2012)

Good looking cheese. I have never smoked any kind of cheese but it looks like you did a good job..


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 11, 2012)

great job on the cheese

When you said Velveeta I immediately thought of this pic;







I have to much respect for the guy that had this epic failure to mention any names. But damn I laughed my azz off every time I see the pic,


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 11, 2012)

Great looking cheese. Dan, I'm dying to know who did that. I haven't laughed that good in a while. We have all had our fails.


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 11, 2012)

Agreed that is a funny picture, but admit it....we would all scrape it up, bag it and wait the 2 weeks to eat it!   Let us know how that spreadable cheese turned out!

John


----------



## venture (Feb 11, 2012)

I remember making cheeseburgers in a restaurant when I was a kid working my way thru school.

The customers got a perfectly melted piece of American cheese on their burger.  We got the burned bits that dripped off the sides, but, only when we could sneak them with nobody seeing it.  Dang, those little burned bits off the flat top were good!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## custom99 (Feb 11, 2012)

I thought I was the only one that likes the burnt cheese. I love the burnt stuff on the bottom of hoagies.


----------



## sprky (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice looking cheese
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dan that pic reminds me of one I saw here while back on smoked butter. Looks like who ever that pic is of used too high temp. I admit I 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





when I saw it as well


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 11, 2012)

Your right the hard part .............waiting ..............and waiting ...............and waiting........ then...............


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2012)

Smoked Velveeta mac & cheese has got to be awesome. Next batch of cheese I do will have a slab of Velveeta in there too.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 12, 2012)

This is interesting


----------



## puddy (Mar 11, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> great job on the cheese
> 
> When you said Velveeta I immediately thought of this pic;
> 
> ...




Should have put a tray of elbow macaroni below the cheese, that would be some awsome mac'n'cheese.


----------



## eman (Mar 11, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> great job on the cheese
> 
> When you said Velveeta I immediately thought of this pic;
> 
> ...




I don't, LOL Good cheese smoke Rich Tee


----------



## oregon smoker (Mar 16, 2012)

Now you have my attention 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Velvetta... smoked it would make great Mac & Cheese. it should survive the cold smoke....it is the only cheese i know that stays fresh on a shelf without refigeration it was great as a kid i'm on my way to pick some up cause now i just gotta try this.....


----------



## daveomak (Mar 16, 2012)

Puddy said:


> DanMcG said:
> 
> 
> > great job on the cheese
> ...


*X2.... Great Idea....  Can I use it.....    *Dave


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmmmm... smoked mac and cheese... can you leave out the mac?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Actually, many many years ago dad would leave a 30 lb. wheel of extra sharp cheddar on the top shelf in the back room in November, after the cows had finished grass grazing and were on fresh cut hay put in the barn during haying season in August.  He'd leave it on the top shelf where it was warm all winter (well, at least 60° - 70° up there, in the winter it was 50° - 60° at our height!) and flip it every week.  He'd leave it there until the end of October the next year.  Then he'd take it out, and it'd be all covered with mold on top of the wax and cheesecloth.  We'd strip off the cheesecloth and trim off the worst of the mold and very very carefully cut the cheese; it had dried and shrunk incredibly and was very dense!  One little piece in your mouth and it was an explosion of old old old super sharp cheddar flavor!  Too much for many, but for me, it was pure gold!

Dad carefully wrapped it and much was destined for camp during deer hunting (and pitch-playing and beer-drinking) season, but some he'd put in stockinette and put in the smoker when we'd be doing dried beef, as it was a denser smoke for more flavor.  We'd have to put it in for 10 min. then pull it and hang in the cooler for 10 min., then back in the smoker, back and forth, so it wouldn't get too much heat.  Even then it would still melt a little and drip out of the stockinette (which I would savor!).  Then, after smoking, we'd hang it in the cooler overnight, then Dad would take it upstairs and very carefully heat it in a double boiler, adding heavy cream, until it was a smooth cheese food consistency, and super smoky, and pour it into these new-fangled aluminum pie plate pans and wrap up.  He'd take them up to camp in the North Woods in Montague County to either one of his hunting camps with his buddies (and by 16, us boys) and after a good hunt and a meal of well-aged steaks he'd had cut from the store, they'd play pitch and poker, eating Croghan Bologna (www.croghanbologna.com - some of the best ring bologna made!) with crackers and that ultra sharp cheddar cheese spread and chunks of the cheddar and cold beer from the snowbanks outside - some of the best memories ever!

Sorry... just had to tell another story... some of the best memories involving smoked stuff and recreation!


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 16, 2012)

eman said:


> DanMcG said:
> 
> 
> > great job on the cheese
> ...


----------



## puddy (Mar 17, 2012)

Its all yours Dave.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 17, 2012)

Pops,  I love hearing your stories  keep em coming.


----------



## frosty (Mar 17, 2012)

Great story Pops!  What exceptional memories.


----------



## poopypuss (Feb 11, 2012)

I questioned before if anyone had ever smoked Velveeta, well, now I have!

And some other cheese with it...








Mmm, sweet colored cheese food...







And yes it's soft!







In with the rest of the cheese







4 hours later, the outside temp was 38 and the inside temp of the smoker never went above 65!

I love the AMNPS!







No melt but the one piece broke off in my hand when I tore at it..







Now the hard part.

That is going to make phenomenonal Mac And Cheese!


----------



## roller (Feb 11, 2012)

Good looking cheese. I have never smoked any kind of cheese but it looks like you did a good job..


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 11, 2012)

great job on the cheese

When you said Velveeta I immediately thought of this pic;







I have to much respect for the guy that had this epic failure to mention any names. But damn I laughed my azz off every time I see the pic,


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 11, 2012)

Great looking cheese. Dan, I'm dying to know who did that. I haven't laughed that good in a while. We have all had our fails.


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 11, 2012)

Agreed that is a funny picture, but admit it....we would all scrape it up, bag it and wait the 2 weeks to eat it!   Let us know how that spreadable cheese turned out!

John


----------



## venture (Feb 11, 2012)

I remember making cheeseburgers in a restaurant when I was a kid working my way thru school.

The customers got a perfectly melted piece of American cheese on their burger.  We got the burned bits that dripped off the sides, but, only when we could sneak them with nobody seeing it.  Dang, those little burned bits off the flat top were good!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## custom99 (Feb 11, 2012)

I thought I was the only one that likes the burnt cheese. I love the burnt stuff on the bottom of hoagies.


----------



## sprky (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice looking cheese
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dan that pic reminds me of one I saw here while back on smoked butter. Looks like who ever that pic is of used too high temp. I admit I 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





when I saw it as well


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 11, 2012)

Your right the hard part .............waiting ..............and waiting ...............and waiting........ then...............


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2012)

Smoked Velveeta mac & cheese has got to be awesome. Next batch of cheese I do will have a slab of Velveeta in there too.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 12, 2012)

This is interesting


----------



## puddy (Mar 11, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> great job on the cheese
> 
> When you said Velveeta I immediately thought of this pic;
> 
> ...




Should have put a tray of elbow macaroni below the cheese, that would be some awsome mac'n'cheese.


----------



## eman (Mar 11, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> great job on the cheese
> 
> When you said Velveeta I immediately thought of this pic;
> 
> ...




I don't, LOL Good cheese smoke Rich Tee


----------



## oregon smoker (Mar 16, 2012)

Now you have my attention 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Velvetta... smoked it would make great Mac & Cheese. it should survive the cold smoke....it is the only cheese i know that stays fresh on a shelf without refigeration it was great as a kid i'm on my way to pick some up cause now i just gotta try this.....


----------



## daveomak (Mar 16, 2012)

Puddy said:


> DanMcG said:
> 
> 
> > great job on the cheese
> ...


*X2.... Great Idea....  Can I use it.....    *Dave


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmmmm... smoked mac and cheese... can you leave out the mac?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Actually, many many years ago dad would leave a 30 lb. wheel of extra sharp cheddar on the top shelf in the back room in November, after the cows had finished grass grazing and were on fresh cut hay put in the barn during haying season in August.  He'd leave it on the top shelf where it was warm all winter (well, at least 60° - 70° up there, in the winter it was 50° - 60° at our height!) and flip it every week.  He'd leave it there until the end of October the next year.  Then he'd take it out, and it'd be all covered with mold on top of the wax and cheesecloth.  We'd strip off the cheesecloth and trim off the worst of the mold and very very carefully cut the cheese; it had dried and shrunk incredibly and was very dense!  One little piece in your mouth and it was an explosion of old old old super sharp cheddar flavor!  Too much for many, but for me, it was pure gold!

Dad carefully wrapped it and much was destined for camp during deer hunting (and pitch-playing and beer-drinking) season, but some he'd put in stockinette and put in the smoker when we'd be doing dried beef, as it was a denser smoke for more flavor.  We'd have to put it in for 10 min. then pull it and hang in the cooler for 10 min., then back in the smoker, back and forth, so it wouldn't get too much heat.  Even then it would still melt a little and drip out of the stockinette (which I would savor!).  Then, after smoking, we'd hang it in the cooler overnight, then Dad would take it upstairs and very carefully heat it in a double boiler, adding heavy cream, until it was a smooth cheese food consistency, and super smoky, and pour it into these new-fangled aluminum pie plate pans and wrap up.  He'd take them up to camp in the North Woods in Montague County to either one of his hunting camps with his buddies (and by 16, us boys) and after a good hunt and a meal of well-aged steaks he'd had cut from the store, they'd play pitch and poker, eating Croghan Bologna (www.croghanbologna.com - some of the best ring bologna made!) with crackers and that ultra sharp cheddar cheese spread and chunks of the cheddar and cold beer from the snowbanks outside - some of the best memories ever!

Sorry... just had to tell another story... some of the best memories involving smoked stuff and recreation!


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 16, 2012)

eman said:


> DanMcG said:
> 
> 
> > great job on the cheese
> ...


----------



## puddy (Mar 17, 2012)

Its all yours Dave.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 17, 2012)

Pops,  I love hearing your stories  keep em coming.


----------



## frosty (Mar 17, 2012)

Great story Pops!  What exceptional memories.


----------

